# Campaign: Retail Aid



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Of the thread 'How emotive are you?', the campaign titled Retail Aid, which would in fact be a Flagship Administration looking out for UK Retailers - l would like to examine more of the feedback.

It is clearly at this present time, significant for keepers, it is apparent that more keepers and retailers would like to see this type of campaign launched.

Quality care, codes of conduct, care guides, legislational information and other information etc.

What l would like to discuss further and this is for both retailers and keepers, is what :

a] Retailers are looking for.......from both the market and the keeper?

b] Keepers are looking for from retailers?

In so far, as what could be improved upon?

What is wrong with retail today?

There are many excellent keepers and as indeed there are equally as many excellent retail outlets.

For instance [aimed at retailers here] how do unregulated vendors in both advertising media and physical forms either aid or injure your business?

Perhaps too many questions, l don't think so, l just think that the answers are more in depth.

I am not slamming retail here, nor am l slamming the keeper. But admittedly this would be one of the biggest campaigns, for it would tie in exclusively with many of the other campaigns and of course tie in exclusively with the main campaign - this being Unification.

So l ask of you all - the RFUK readership - what are your views here, how would this campaign in your eyes benefit both retail and keeper alike?

Thanks for reading

Rory Matier
PKL/PKA


----------

